# Need help with play in Ultegra front shifter...



## Dr Pimper (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey,

So just this morning I was giving my bike a clean and noticed a problem with the front shifter of my bike. Even with the slightest amount of pressure on the brake lever the shifter moves forward slightly, but without pulling the brake cable. The movement is only of a few millimetres but enough to be noticeable and get on my nerves. This means that I can not rest my fingers even lightly on the brake lever without it moving.

Please could someone shed light on the problem and how I can go about fixing it? I am riding on a full Ultegra 6600 groupset.

The problem isn't affecting performance but it is annoying as I like to ride on my hoods. I'm assuming that it's not a huge problem as shifting and braking are still good...

Thanks.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

It sounds like the bolt that clamps the lever to the bars is loose of course this is without seeing the bike but I would check that first


----------

